# Left butt cheek pain?!



## Scuba

Sounds funny saying I've got a pain in the backside but I literally do have! Everytime I step on my left foot I get this pain in my bum cheek - really quite uncomfortable.. Anyone else had this? What is it?! Am assuming it to be pregnancy related as I certainly haven't done anything strenuous to twinge any muscles etc!! 
Thanks guys xx


----------



## Mondie

I had this a few weeks back, it got so bad I went to see an osteopath. She said that I had an inflamed disc in my back. She had me put a bag of frozen peas on my lower back for 10 mins every few hours and my butt pain soon went away.

I did mine by just mopping the floor, you don't have to do much to hurt yourself when pregnant. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Abitheblue

Me I have it!!! But I get it when I sit with my legs out straight. I found this

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/

So going to ask my midwife how I am best to get rid of it or at least ease it, as it murders me and I sometimes cannot even get up!

It also sometimes shoots up my back


----------



## Scuba

Thanks so much for that link, really useful. Glad to know I'm not alone and that this pain is normal so to speak! Will def speak to midwife at 25 week app - or ring her sooner if it gets worse!!xx


----------



## MissFortune

i got the same thing when i was preggo with my son, with bad lower back pain, and it sometimes shot down the back of my thigh too... i was told it's sciatica -- the sciatic nerve that runs through your back, down your butt and into your legs gets pinched by a disc in your back, because of all the hormones making your joints looser during pregnancy, and your center of gravity shifting with the baby and weight gain.

edited to add, after reading that link, i wonder if it was misdiagnosed..


----------



## doodlebop

Defenitely sounds like it's back-related. I had similar pains for several months, prior to being pregnant, and during. There's the sciatic nerve that does down through your butt cheek, so it could be that, and there's a muscle right inside your hip bone that could be inflamed, which means it could be pressing on a nerve. Try some gentle stretches in the morning and throughout the day, whenever you feel it acting up. Your doctor could probably tell you some good ones. I went to a chiropractor for my pain, and he fixed me right up, plus I did gentle stretches and exercises. Just make sure it's a chiropractor with the special table for pregnant ladies, the middle section drops down to make room for your belly. I don't know what I would be doing now if I didn't find relief, I couldn't stand up straight most days and sitting at work was agony. The exercises will help stretch and strengthen your back muscles, might take a while, but hang in there! Feel better!


----------



## Malakai13

I have this, was told it was sciatica. my friend went to a consultant and he siad it was where her pelvis was making room for the baby. It can be really painful though


----------



## doodlebop

I saw the other reply there about the frozen peas, and that's also an excellent idea, I iced my back too, two or three times a day. The way the chiropractor explained it was that the ice cools down the muscles and makes them cold, so your body wants to heat it back up, so it sends healing oxygen rich blood there, which helps the muscles heal themselves.


----------



## mommy0629

Abitheblue said:


> Me I have it!!! But I get it when I sit with my legs out straight. I found this
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/
> 
> So going to ask my midwife how I am best to get rid of it or at least ease it, as it murders me and I sometimes cannot even get up!
> 
> It also sometimes shoots up my back

Oh thank you for this! Lol I have this too and I thought it was siatic nerve but the only other place I hurt is my hips badly and the front of my left leg right at the joint to my hip. This fits much better and now I know what to mention to my chiropractor next week :)


----------



## lindsinc

Ah! I have this too. OH jokes on me when I get to hurting. He says its because i'm such a pain in the butt :/ never could figure out what is was and if it was normal. Glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## sugarplumx

Sounds like sciatic pain. I get it from time to time and have ONLY had it when pregnant. It's like a shooting pain down one butt cheek and sometimes down the leg. It's normal :) If it's too painful, I'd mention it to your midwife or OB.


----------

